# So…looks like I have an agent now…



## felix (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi, all. I haven’t been around much this year. I’ve been snooping on the boards, but just haven’t had the time to actively engage in threads. I’ve been a busy bee; with work, getting ready for university, and my novel.

The last two weeks, especially, have been insane. I went from putting plans in place to self-publish, to being signed up with the director of a major literary agency.

Kind of don’t know what’s going on. I keep staring at the wall, apparently.

The beauty of it is that she approached me. I submitted to her in January, and she said that she thought what I had was smart and strong, but that she was too busy working on something else at the time. I was over the moon about that, because it was the first personalised response I’d ever had from an agent.

Then, out of the blue she writes to me, asking whether I’d found representation. When I tell her about my self-publishing plans, she asks me to hold up for a week or two and let her see the whole MS. I agreed (at the time I thought I’d self-publish anyway, but why close the door on an opportunity?), and she came back saying that she thought it was a powerful novel with great characterisation, and that she’d love to work with me on it.

Three years of submitting, and I’ve never got more than a brief ‘I like it, but I just don’t feel that I _love_ it enough’, then this.

I signed the contract Friday. With a fountain pen, too. Like a big boy.

I just wanted to drop in and say a big thank you to everyone here for being part of this community; without the kind words, tips, critiques, and the knowledge that there were so many others out there trying to be heard, getting even this far would have been impossible. Also, I had to tell somebody; my lungs feel like they're going to explode.

So, now the really hard work begins. We’ve already discussed who my dream publishing houses are and what I’m looking to achieve, what genres I’m looking to work in, etc. I’m thrilled about the fact that she’s really game to let me self-publish whatever I like (short stories, novellas, extra material; all the things traditional publishers don’t deem marketable enough to take on) and then to run with me on approaching publishers with novels and the like.
Right now we’re working our way through the ‘elevator pitch’ and outlines for the next two instalments.


So, yeah. Eek.

By the way, if it seems that I’m not as excited as I should be, my present avatar illustrates how I currently feel. Yes, that is a cupcake. (Sadly, I couldn't stand looking at this picture any longer, so I removed it. But, if you'd like to see a picture of an ecstatic moron, PM me and I'll be happy to show you.)


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 27, 2013)

Congrats!  Make sure to do as much traveling and book signings as you can.  Stretch out your 15 minutes of fame as far as you can.


----------



## Kyle R (Aug 27, 2013)

Awesome, Felix!

:champagne:

Good things coming your way!


----------



## OurJud (Aug 27, 2013)

Not sure I've had the pleasure, Felix, but reading this warmed my heart. I won't pretend there isn't a pang of envy, but it's really great to see someone from here making the big time.

Congratulations!


----------



## escorial (Aug 27, 2013)

when can the begging letters start....my old mum on her deathbed..one day son you'll have a speedboat..sleep now mum


----------



## gmehl (Aug 27, 2013)

bravo, well done and congratulations!


----------



## Sintalion (Aug 27, 2013)

Congratulations! I don't know you, but I hope I'll be reading you soon!  Good luck with this and all your future endeavors. Hopefully you'll stop in and visit us small fish!


----------



## Trilby (Aug 27, 2013)

Congratulations! :champagne:After having a quick peek at your blog, I must say, I'm not surprised that you've been picked up by an agent - you do write in a professional way. Good Luck! And here have another :cupcake:.


----------



## dale (Aug 27, 2013)

jesus. congrats. felix. sending my 1st query to an agent out tonight. you did it, bro.


----------



## felix (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks so much to you all for your kind words. I'll try to keep you all in-the-know as to how things develop. Most editors are on holiday until next week, but then my agent says we can count on things moving fast.

Oh, by the way, I took it upon myself to accompany my parents to a Zumba class last night. I really went for it. Blowing off all that steam was worth the strange looks.


----------



## dale (Aug 28, 2013)

felix said:


> Thanks so much to you all for your kind words. I'll try to keep you all in-the-know as to how things develop. Most editors are on holiday until next week, but then my agent says we can count on things moving fast.
> 
> Oh, by the way, I took it upon myself to accompany my parents to a Zumba class last night. I really went for it. Blowing off all that steam was worth the strange looks.



well...as long as they still had the cupcake, i'm sure you fit right into zumba as enthusiastically as anything else. the cupcake is all that matters. ya know?


----------



## BryanJ62 (Aug 28, 2013)

I am jealous, fully of envy and very, very happy for you! You are an example of what happens when hard work and dedication are combined. Please keep us updated on your latest news. When your book is published I would love to buy a copy. Well Done!!!!!!!


----------



## felix (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks again, guys. 

Writing the outlines is tough work (my agent states outright that novelists are notoriously bad at writing synopses and the like; no surprises there). But I'm making good progress, and I think I've got a pithy 'elevator pitch' going.

------------

Some things that I've already learned that I had no idea of before:

- Apparently many editors at publishing houses have a 'summer vacation', like kids at school. They all just bugger off for a while. We're waiting for their return and everyone's settled back into the office rhythm before we begin submitting. Weird, huh?
- Some agents refer to the 'elevator pitch' as a 'line'. When my agent asked me to 'work up a line', I almost panicked (something I was completely ignorant of! Clearly all that research hadn't been enough!) Luckily, she's very accommodating, and just laughed it off.
- Most manuscripts sell rather quickly, if they're going to sell, once they're out on the market. But, a few hang around for years before, out of the blue, being picked up by a publishing house.
- Social media is far more valuable to prospective agents and editors than you'd hope. If you're writing fiction, you have to be out there making an effort; if you're writing non-fiction, you need a 10,000-strong following already to stand a chance of landing a good deal.
- Agents aren't scary, nor icy (at least not the one's I've come into contact with). I found this the most surprising thing. In fact, mine is the first to make light of things.
- Most of all, things can change FAST. A few weeks ago, I had not a wisp of any of this. Now, I'm on the verge of being pitched to Big Six houses. I'm not looking for a Big Six deal; I'm betting that if the MS sells it'll be to a smaller house; but, to be at this point, right now, feels incredible. I'm savouring every moment.


----------



## dale (Aug 30, 2013)

felix said:


> Thanks again, guys.
> 
> Writing the outlines is tough work (my agent states outright that novelists are notoriously bad at writing synopses and the like; no surprises there). But I'm making good progress, and I think I've got a pithy 'elevator pitch' going.
> 
> ...



dude. you like totally lost your cupcake. are you ok?


----------



## felix (Aug 30, 2013)

I couldn't stand looking at that avatar any longer. 

Rest assured, I'll fight to the death to have it as my author photo in the book's back cover.


----------



## enchantedsecret24 (Aug 30, 2013)

Congratulations, although I do not know you at all. I'm very jealous right now, and also very happy for you!  I can't imagine how it feels, but please enjoy every second of it FOR ALL OF US! lol


----------



## BryanJ62 (Sep 1, 2013)

_ Bring back the cupcake! I second the motion!!!!! _


----------



## Caragula (Sep 2, 2013)

Congratulations Felix, I'm working my way through the stock responses from agents right now  Good luck with what follows, apparently it's going to take forever to go through the system and get a book published, 'The Writers and Artists Yearbook' outlines the process and I couldn't believe how convoluted.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Gavrushka (Sep 2, 2013)

I can't think of anything more encouraging for new arrivals to the world of writing than a thread like this; you have my sincerest congratulations! (Okay and I am shaking an angry, jealous fist whilst you're not looking too.)


----------



## Trilby (Sep 2, 2013)

^^No need to be jealous - keep practising and join the ranks!


----------



## BryanJ62 (Sep 4, 2013)

One more post: We have never met but I am proud of you. I have the same feeling with you that I have with a best friend when something amazing happens to them.


----------



## felix (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks again for all the kind words, guys. BryanJ62, especially: your last post was very touching.

-----------------------------------------


An update concerning the MS

Now the _'publishing holidays'_ are over, and the editors are back in-house, for the most part. So, starting today and over this weekend, my agent is beginning her attack run on submitting the manuscript. We've ironed out the outlines for the entire trilogy, and cemented the pitch-line. We're aiming high, and approaching some big houses; the kind of houses that make me bow in admiration.

In a word: Eek!


----------



## Caragula (Sep 6, 2013)

Would be really useful to know, even if you understandably don't want to give specifics, what kinds of edits your agent made, what the kinds of thing were that she did to tighten it up.  It's the pitch and outline that I'm sure many of us get the least amount of really good feedback on.


----------



## felix (Sep 6, 2013)

With this manuscript, it was a simple matter of discussing what the beta-readers had come back with, and filtering out what changes to go ahead with. Otherwise, she was happy to go ahead with it as it was -- though, I had by that point gone through five drafts, three rounds of beta-reading, two copy-edits and a proofread, so you'd hope so anyway.

When going over the pitches, something I picked up on is that editors and agents hate what they call 'character soup'. They want you to mention no more than one or two characters, get across the bare bones of the story, and get out of there. No fluff, no padding. A single superfluous word really hurts your chances.

Another thing is the nature of a series; editors are currently reluctant to go for anything that can't stand on its own feet as a standalone novel, whether it's part of a series or not. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 6, 2013)

Next time you talk to your agent, make sure to let her know that all book signings you expect to have a bowl of nothing but red peanut M&M's and orange Fanta.


----------



## felix (Sep 6, 2013)

That and a foot spa. Naturally.

Though I think I'll settle for a shot at seeing my name in print for now. And the time after that...


----------



## felix (Sep 16, 2013)

*Update*
Got an email today from my agent. She's been in talks, and had requests for synopses and more information about me from two Big Six houses. She's also had some big interest from one of the largest indie publishers. 

I feel like I need to breathe through a paper bag.

It's the silence that does it. _Nothing_ for two weeks as the agent...does agenty things. And then I get an email at work asking whether it was cool to proceed with talking to *Insert name of person I adore for publishing my favourite authors here*.

Bah! I don't know whether my poor heart can handle the swings in pace.


More as I go. Seeya 'round.


----------



## Gavrushka (Sep 16, 2013)

LOL... I'd suggest you buy a respectable quantity of paper bags.


----------



## Caragula (Sep 17, 2013)

Thank you for the updates, it's really helpful to get a window into this heady stage of discovery.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 17, 2013)

It's a good thing they started making Rolaids again.


----------



## Cran (Apr 25, 2014)

Congratulations, felix, and keep us posted.


----------



## Dave Watson (Apr 25, 2014)

Chuffed to bits for you mate . You're at the level we're all shooting for. Know what you mean about the whole waiting thing. I've got an agent looking at my full MS and has told me she's loving it so far. Was supposed to call me this week to let me know her decision but still waiting for news. Murder!


----------



## Gavrushka (Apr 26, 2014)

It's worth noting that Felix's last comment on this thread was seven months ago. From time to time, I've wondered how it's all going. - I don't even know the name of his book, so it'll be hard to gauge when it's in print.

Regardless, what an inspiration it is to have someone make it as far as gaining an agent. We all hold out hope of treading such a path, and I am sure that day will come for many on here.

I don't think I was prepared for the array of talent I've witnessed since joining this site. I see new stars in the making (and that includes Disturbing Dave, above ) but who are the site's historic heroes? Is there a thread filled with literary icons of the modern age, who once wobbled about this site on pudgy little legs?


----------



## Dave Watson (Apr 26, 2014)

Gavrushka said:


> I don't think I was prepared for the array of talent I've witnessed since joining this site. I see new stars in the making (and that includes Disturbing Dave, above ) but who are the site's historic heroes? Is there a thread filled with literary icons of the modern age, who once wobbled about this site on pudgy little legs?



Disturbing Dave. I like that.


----------

